# Question about donkeys and foaling



## Jetiki (Mar 2, 2013)

Do donkeys have the same issue with fescue as horses? Being as they are equine I would imagine so, but I am new to donkeys. I got 2 girls and the guy said he had a jack last summer and that the Mini mare he had was probably bred, so I am going to assume these 2 were in with him. 1 of my girls was looking a bit lopsided today like a mare does when the foal is laying on one side. I am familiar with foaling horses, but new to donkeys.

karen


----------



## chandab (Mar 2, 2013)

Found this discussion when I googled it: http://forums.horsecity.com/index.php?showtopic=47093000 They are equines, so the answer is yes it affects them.

If you didn't know, jennies are pregnant longer than mares, closer to a year.


----------

